# sapphire shootfighters



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Just for everyone that is still wondering about sapphire in huyton, this is a recent photo of the refurb, ill get a timetable aswell for anyone interested


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah let me have a timetable asap!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

is Si Jones still teaching the Thai?.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

nice, im after a new gym, its either sapphire or kaoban i think... timetable.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

only 54mins away! yayy!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

called in tonight and it looks very good. Huge improvement on the last set up. They have the timetable available on Sapphire MMA Gym Unfortunately though I can't make anything other than wrestling, which I could be doing at kaobon. Missing rolling big time!


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

really sorry, i completly forgot about this thread, ill have a timetable up on monday 

and its simon audley that takes the thai


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

the timetable is up on the website. I might go when this new bjj guy comes over in january


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

ahhh i didnt see that sorry, yeh it should be good when the new guy comes over, more daytime class's and that, hell get a shock with the english weather though!!! haha


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

big time! I just hope there are some night sessions he does that I can get to! What japanese juijitsu doing in there?


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Iv seen one of the class's but havnt taken part, from what i could see he was just instructing how to fall correctly but i dont know anything about it really. Ill let you know if i can get to one of the class's


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Nah, not my bag that. The owner said that this brasilian guy is here from Jan so if you get wind of what night sessions he's doing let me know. I'll be well up for that


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

yeh, iv spoke to him about that, hes ment to be shit hot, ill let you know if any dates get set


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah let me know. If I can do them I'm deffo in


----------

